
My investment hack: Jason Calacanis' voicemail - rdl
https://medium.com/@avizolty/my-investment-hack-jason-calacanis-voicemail-e4b414659ad7
======
rdl
Seems like it got deleted.
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:QkTa-
zW...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:QkTa-
zWgIh8J:https://medium.com/%40avizolty/my-investment-hack-jason-calacanis-
voicemail-e4b414659ad7+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us) is the cache.

------
spacefight
What an ass.

"LEGAL DISCLOSURE: I have not read, or attempted to read any voicemails.
Additionally, this was not meant to harm or defraud anyone in any way shape or
form."

But he could.

------
hashtag
It could have been done on purpose as some people hate voicemail and not
setting it up is a sure fire way to not have to check it. But now that it is
set up, I'd imagine it'd be a pain to shut off again.

------
rdl
This seems...legally questionable. I'm unclear if it's a CFAA violation (I'm
not a lawyer, nor do I play one on TV)

